# I need to change rsh PATH

## triki

I use a software that needs rsh (no way to use ssh) to distribute jobs in a cluster. This software is installed in a /usr directory and there's no way to make links to it in /usr/bin because if I link one executable it doesn't find many others. So I added the bin folder of this software in my global .bashrc and everything works fine if I run it locally but if I run from a client: "rsh server commad" I get "bash: command not found"

If I check the path in this way "rsh server echo $PATH" I get all the right paths, but if I use "rsh server echo \$PATH" (as I saw somewhere around the web) i get only "/usr/bin:/bin".

Is there a way to change where rsh looks for binaries?

Thanks

----------

## truc

I think you can change the remote ~/.bashrc

Or you can also probably use absolute path: "rsh server /usr/path/to/your/app"

 :Question: 

----------

## triki

I already changed all the bashrc but it doesn't help.

About full path it could be a solution but the software uses short command and is closed source so there's no way to change it to full path  :Sad: 

----------

## truc

if you've already changed the remote ~/.bashrc, does it work when you first log into the server

ssh server

then, from there issue de command? 

Also check your PATH in this interactive session. If it is different then you're bashrc probably contains some line to stop processing the end of the file if the session is not interactive ( check for $- IRRC in it)

----------

